# Toggle mobile



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Just seen this advertised on eBay for a French sim card.

On face value it looks like you can get data for 15p per MB

So does anyone know anything about this because it seems too cheap and too good to be true?.

All you techies out there have a dig and let me know


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have you got a link or e-bay number?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

15p per MB is £3.75 per 25MB is £112 per 750MB.

Vodafone UK give 25MB a day for 30 days (750MB) for £10/mth on top of a standard contract.

That's 1.3p a MB.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Addie said:


> 15p per MB is £3.75 per 25MB is £112 per 750MB.
> 
> Vodafone UK give 25MB a day for 30 days (750MB) for £10/mth on top of a standard contract.
> 
> That's 1.3p a MB.


And its not restricted to one provider. It will find the best signal from any provider so you nearly always get online.


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

barryd said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > 15p per MB is £3.75 per 25MB is £112 per 750MB.
> ...


Barry, 
do you need a contract or can you get it with payg ?

cheers


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Addie said:


> 15p per MB is £3.75 per 25MB is £112 per 750MB.
> 
> Vodafone UK give 25MB a day for 30 days (750MB) for £10/mth on top of a standard contract.
> 
> That's 1.3p a MB.


Hi,

Does the Data Traveller Plan allow use in a Dongle or only a Mobile?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

blu66 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Addie said:
> ...


I think you can get it on PAYG at £2 a day. Some more info here http://www.vodafone.co.uk/vodafone-...nd-services/vodafone-data-traveller/index.htm

Mines on contract so like Addie I just opt in and out when Im away.



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > 15p per MB is £3.75 per 25MB is £112 per 750MB.
> ...


Debatable. I was told last year that tethering or dongle use was not allowed. Smart phone use only. However just the other day I had a conversation with a Vodafone support technician who told me you could tether to a laptop and they would be none the wiser!

I know some people have done it without a problem but bare in mind 25MB wont last long on a laptop but lasts ages on an iPhone or similar.

I tend to just use the iPhone for most things and when possible the laptop with the wifi antenna from Faculty X.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > 15p per MB is £3.75 per 25MB is £112 per 750MB.
> ...


You can 'tether' a smart phone (NOT an iPhone) to the laptop and use the data without any additional charge. I'm not sure why would you want to though? 25MB on a laptop will be gone in minutes if not seconds, where as it will last a full day on a phone.

You can't put the SIM in a dongle.

I only ever did it when I needed to get into my clients reporting interface which I can't do via my phone.

More info here: http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/guide-to-vodafone-data-traveller-data_01.html


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

blu66 said:


> do you need a contract or can you get it with payg ?
> 
> cheers


On PAYG it costs £2/day rather than £10/month.

You can get it on a 30 day contract though.

If you sign up via Quidco you can get £50/cashback for a £10.50/month 30 day contract sim card so if you only use it for a month or two with the added £10 data traveller bolt on it could work out costing you nothing.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

It's very complicated, but I only need about 10mb a day, but I cannot use it via tethering (my Iphone can tether but not for this application).

I need to use it via a dongle as this is linked to my Netgear Mobile Router.

The best option I have found thus far is the T Mobile Euro Broadband 30 days / 200MB for £40 a month.

Obviously, if I can use data Traveller it would work out cheaper. 

I'm still not sure if the Data Traveller option can be used in a Dongle?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> I need to use it via a dongle as this is linked to my Netgear Mobile Router.


You don't 'need to' surely, you can just as easily tether a smart phone to a laptop?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I need to use it via a dongle as I am not using a computer to connect to it.

It is just an access point for a complete different use. I have an iphone that I can tether my laptop to. BUT, this is not what I need it for.

I have an iPad that I can also use via my iPhone as a personal hotspot, this isn't what I need it for either.

I NEED to use it via my Netgear Mobile router, which unfortunately will only work with Dongles and will not accept a tethered connection.

(I repeat, it is not for connecting a laptop to the internet, or a phone).

I will give it up as a bad job, and go with the 200mb T Mobile Euro option.

Regards


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to use it via a dongle as I am not using a computer to connect to it.


Not necessarily.

You can tether it to your laptop and then use a program such as Connectify to broadcast a Wifi hotspot using your computers built in (and unused) Wifi card. This will allow a wireless device (whatever it is :roll to connect the same as if it was a hotspot / access point.

I repeat, you do not 'need' a dongle or a router.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

lol,

You won't believe me will you (I don't know why?).

I am NOT trying to connect a laptop or computer to the internet. The Laptop, won't be switched on. NEVER. Not for this purpose. If I want to go online with my laptop I will tether it to my phone.

I know all about setting up personal hotspots etc.

It is not computer related. I am not going into what it is for, my question was simply "CAN THE SIM BE USED IN A DONGLE"?

If so, good, if not, no problem.

But I repeat, I NEED to be able to use a Dongle. 100%, not 99%, 100%.

Cheers 

(my apologies to the OP for the thread drift)


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> You won't believe me will you (I don't know why?).


If you weren't being so coy about what it is your doing / trying to achieve then people here could help towards a solution :roll: :wink:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Addie said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> > You won't believe me will you (I don't know why?).
> ...


Hi, you are making this into something it is not.

I don't need a solution (fwiw: I am an assembly language programmer & systems analyst going back 30+ years) . There is no problem to solve. I was interested if the Data Traveller could be used in a Dongle, nothing more nothing less.

My setup works perfectly, but I could have saved a little on costs using the Data Traveller Package if used abroad is all.

My question was nothing more complicated than "Can the Data Traveller Plan be used via a Dongle"? Yes or No would suffice.

Thanks all the same.


----------

